# Processing at the Butcher Questions



## enggass (Dec 19, 2011)

I know that it is best for there to be little or no stress for the hog at slaughter time - that it can affect the quality of the meat. Also, I have read it is best to hang the hog for 24+/- hrs after slaughter/skinning/splitting to improve the quality of the meat.

So my first question is, how much will my meat suffer if I take it to the butcher for slaughtering/packaging?

I have a local butcher that charges $40 for the slaughter, then .50/lb for cutting and vacuum packing. No waste disposal fees...

When I do go this route what should I keep in mind? What questions should I ask or what specifics should I request, ie. what scrap to keep etc., etc... ANY advice appreciated. I want go informed.

Thanks!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 19, 2011)

Here is a link to a butchering thread: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13243


----------



## enggass (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## andrew6d9 (Jan 12, 2012)

thanks


----------

